# In Search of Rally I Wheels



## Dreli (Sep 12, 2020)

According to the PHS Documentation, my 67 was equipped with Rally I Wheels. I only have 1 Rally I Wheel, which was the spare. I am assuming it is an original wheel and I expected to see the Wheel Code near the valve stem, but there were no codes anywhere on the wheel. 

I saw no reference to the wheel code on the Build Sheet. How do I confirm the correct code for the wheels that were originally on my car? I would like to mount the original wheels, if possible. How many different wheel codes were available for 67's?

Thanks,
Michael Drelicharz


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Factory Rally I on '67 are 14X6 with a KB code. These were used on both F&A bodies.
However, I have seen more than once a JK code being listed as correct but can not find solid confirmation.


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

Dreli said:


> According to the PHS Documentation, my 67 was equipped with Rally I Wheels. I only have 1 Rally I Wheel, which was the spare. I am assuming it is an original wheel and I expected to see the Wheel Code near the valve stem, but there were no codes anywhere on the wheel.
> 
> I saw no reference to the wheel code on the Build Sheet. How do I confirm the correct code for the wheels that were originally on my car? I would like to mount the original wheels, if possible. How many different wheel codes were available for 67's?
> 
> ...



what state are you in? Im in CA and there is a local guy with a set of Rally I for sale.


----------



## Dreli (Sep 12, 2020)

ylwgto said:


> what state are you in? Im in CA and there is a local guy with a set of Rally I for sale.


I am in Illinois, near Chicago. If you could share his information I would be willing to consider depending on the condition and the shipping costs.

Thanks,
Michael Drelicharz


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi Dreli,

As a related aside, you’re probably aware that the born-with spare was the standard black painted steel wheel. It appears that you’re fortunate that someone along the way put one of the original wheels in the trunk and swapped out the standard steel wheel.

Enclosed is a listing for wheels in The Legend (GTOAA newsletter).


----------



## Dreli (Sep 12, 2020)

GTOTIGR said:


> Hi Dreli,
> 
> As a related aside, you’re probably aware that the born-with spare was the standard black painted steel wheel. It appears that you’re fortunate that someone along the way put one of the original wheels in the trunk and swapped out the standard steel wheel.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I was not aware that the original spare was a standard black wheel. Interestingly, I cannot find the code on the wheel. I thought it should be near the valve stem, but there is nothing there. I checked the entire wheel, front and back but no code. I guess it is possible that after a good sandblast the code may appear, but I assumed I would see it through the paint.


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi,

Is the tire off of the rim?

You’ll find the stampings on the inside of the rim.


----------



## Dreli (Sep 12, 2020)

GTOTIGR said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is the tire off of the rim?
> 
> You’ll find the stampings on the inside of the rim.


Oh, that makes sense. No, the tire is still mounted. I assumed the stamping was on the outside. Boy, I have a lot to learn!

Thanks. I'll have my mechanic take the tire off and confirm the code.


----------



## rj66goat (Oct 14, 2020)

ylwgto said:


> what state are you in? Im in CA and there is a local guy with a set of Rally I for sale.


If Michael D doesn't buy the Rally I, I would be interested


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

I'm assuming you're looking for original Rallye 1's..but....Repops are all over the place. I paid about $100 each. They look great and are nice and round.


----------



## rj66goat (Oct 14, 2020)

Mine'sa66 said:


> I'm assuming you're looking for original Rallye 1's..but....Repops are all over the place. I paid about $100 each. They look great and are nice and round.


I currently have a full set of rally II's but they're off a 67' and I have a 64'
Rally 1's were stock for 64' so would like to go with those


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Just an FYI Rally I rims started in '65 and were an Optional wheel never stock.
Cheers.


----------



## rj66goat (Oct 14, 2020)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> Just an FYI Rally I rims started in '65 and were an Optional wheel never stock.
> Cheers.


OK good to know. 
What the stock rims on a 64 GTO?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

14 x 6 Steel wheels with your choice of hub caps


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

STANDARD;










OPTIONAL;


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

rj66goat said:


> I currently have a full set of rally II's but they're off a 67' and I have a 64'
> Rally 1's were stock for 64' so would like to go with those


I was referring to Rallye 1's. I bought a new set of repops about 2 years ago. Lot's of places had them. 100-125.
As others have pointed out, while a really nice looking wheel, it wouldn't be correct for yours.


----------



## Dreli (Sep 12, 2020)

rj66goat said:


> If Michael D doesn't buy the Rally I, I would be interested


I am searching for a set of 4 original Rally 1 wheels, but shipping costs from California will likely be prohibitive. Go ahead and research them for yourself. I am also a few months away from being ready to move forward. So, if they are still available in a few months, I'll check them out.


----------

